# FREE N + C + MOM FUND



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Hello Ladies and Gentleman and Fluffbutts.

As you all know N&C need to come back from Korea safely.

The main issue besides the $$ is that she can't bring both dogs with her in the place. Poor N has to fly cargo - it's hot, it's long etc ..

The post has come up with all plans but I came up with something really way out ..

Please let me know if it is "do-able" ..

We get 40 generous people to donate $25 each .. totalling $1000

We find some willing person to fly to Korea (airfare paid by the Fab 40) help N&C's mom fly back to her destination or at least the long haul back to America stowing N under the seat .. so two pups will be next to each other and N&C's mom will have a companion all the way back ..

More info is on the last several pages of her post but I started this so maybe it will get more people's attention.

I am not sure who volunteered to take care of the money side ... please step forward.
We can just deposit the money into that account.

Before we do anything, we need the Fab 40 and also an ok from N&C's mom and the willing traveller.

What do you all say to this ??

I already have 8 of the Fab 40 ...

Who's in ??

Thanks
Lina & I can't stand to see a dog sit in cargo for hours Max ... (I am sounding like Buttercup now)


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Hello Ladies and Gentleman and Fluffbutts.
> 
> As you all know N&C need to come back from Korea safely.
> 
> ...


It sounds like a great idea, but I am a little concerned about how this person is going to get a Visa into Korea at such short notice, plus, do they need vaccinations? Or if they are not planning to actually leave the airport can this be done?  
I would check into it because isn't N&Csmom flying out on the 19th of this month? This means there is a possibility that it's a little too late for someone to be able to actually do this, Visas take longer than two weeks to attain I think


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=432817
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Janet - like I said - it was a stab in the dark, someone mentioned that Mee is Korean and maybe she would like to go back for a short time and also see relos.
I know if it was Australia - I would jump at the chance.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> QUOTE(Scoobydoo @ Sep 7 2007, 10:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=432827


<div class='quotemain'>


> Hello Ladies and Gentleman and Fluffbutts.
> 
> As you all know N&C need to come back from Korea safely.
> 
> ...


Oh I didn't realize that, sorry I wasn't saying it's not a great idea I was just trying to work out if it could be done, but if Mee is willing to go, and she wants to, it more than likely would work :thumbsup:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=432828
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only one problem though ... Mee knows nothing about this yet !!! :brownbag:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> QUOTE(Scoobydoo @ Sep 7 2007, 10:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=432833


<div class='quotemain'>


> QUOTE(Scoobydoo @ Sep 7 2007, 10:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=432827


<div class='quotemain'>


> Hello Ladies and Gentleman and Fluffbutts.
> 
> As you all know N&C need to come back from Korea safely.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen Mee online for ages, I am not sure if she is still visiting SM on a regular basis, but we can check her membership and see when she was last in, and someone could PM her, oh it all sounds like a wonderful idea, I pray it works out, I really do for N&Csmom and the pups too, it would solve all her worries that's for sure rayer: 

Oh gosh I just checked and Mee was online here yesterday


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What about someone in Korea willing to fly to the U.S. Perhaps the students that Mee mentioned in her post in the original thread?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I think this is a nice idea and I would be willing to help, but isn't the $1000 one way? And wouldn't it be something like $2000 to fly roundtrip. You are a lovely person to think of this. I hope someone will be able to come up with a great idea that could help!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> What about someone in Korea willing to fly to the U.S. Perhaps the students that Mee mentioned in her post in the original thread?[/B]



Sounds like Mee could be a big piece of this puzzle one way or another. Has anyone PM'd her? 

I want to be a part of the fab 40 too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK - I like the idea. I was the one that was willing to have the money go to my paypal account. I am also ready to donate $25 or more if necessary.

Another, possibly better idea is to pay for someone already in Korea to come to the U.S. for a visit. I believe that Rike has American friends -- even the one that she is staying with. Maybe we could sponsor some American that lives in Korea to come to the U.S. for a short visit home just to help bring one of the dogs back with him/her.

That would take care of the short time to get the Visa. Just a spin on the original idea.

Most of all -- we have to get Rike to accept our help. I know that we're all terribly worried about her and about the dogs. Maybe she doesn't realize how much we care or how worried we are. I'm not certain how to go about talking her into accepting our offer. I know that none of us expects anything back for this and that we would do the same for any of our members, but I also know that Rike doesn't want to feel like a "charity case", which, of course she isn't. The circumstances are just very bad -- timing wise -- for her right now. And I know that we all want to see her, Sir N and Little C get home to America safely. And suggestions on getting her to accept one of our offers???


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> OK - I like the idea. I was the one that was willing to have the money go to my paypal account. I am also ready to donate $25 or more if necessary.
> 
> Another, possibly better idea is to pay for someone already in Korea to come to the U.S. for a visit. I believe that Rike has American friends -- even the one that she is staying with. Maybe we could sponsor some American that lives in Korea to come to the U.S. for a short visit home just to help bring one of the dogs back with him/her.
> 
> ...


Maybe we can get her to accept with the premise of "pay it forward"... we do something nice for her... she does something nice for someone else... like maybe tutor someone for free who can't afford a tutor, etc.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> OK - I like the idea. I was the one that was willing to have the money go to my paypal account. I am also ready to donate $25 or more if necessary.
> 
> Another, possibly better idea is to pay for someone already in Korea to come to the U.S. for a visit. I believe that Rike has American friends -- even the one that she is staying with. Maybe we could sponsor some American that lives in Korea to come to the U.S. for a short visit home just to help bring one of the dogs back with him/her.
> 
> ...



Ok I like that even better - how can we move this along ??

Tick tick tick tick tick .... let's roll !!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Has anyone contacted Mee yet? In the other thread she says:



> I don't know how effective it'll be but you could probably try posting on Daum Cafe's for Studying Abroad Students on Korean websites.
> 
> I used to be a member of one of those (american visa info / studying abroad info) before I came to the US, and im sure there's TONS of members in the group that could help you out since they'll be leaving for the US and also it'll be the new school year around Sept.
> 
> let me know if you need any help coz i'll be more than happy to post stuff for you[/B]


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I think this is a nice idea and I would be willing to help, but isn't the $1000 one way? And wouldn't it be something like $2000 to fly roundtrip. You are a lovely person to think of this. I hope someone will be able to come up with a great idea that could help![/B]



That's what I need to know - I need to know the exact flight and route so we can work out a plan


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Count me in for the money too.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Has anyone contacted Mee yet? In the other thread she says:
> 
> QUOTE





> I don't know how effective it'll be but you could probably try posting on Daum Cafe's for Studying Abroad Students on Korean websites.
> 
> I used to be a member of one of those (american visa info / studying abroad info) before I came to the US, and im sure there's TONS of members in the group that could help you out since they'll be leaving for the US and also it'll be the new school year around Sept.
> 
> let me know if you need any help coz i'll be more than happy to post stuff for you[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't know me - can someone who knows her contact her ?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You can count on me to donate $25. Sorry I'm not being much help otherwise.....


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I wanted to type out my "pay it forward" story. Someone bought a shirt from Ricky's charity for me at a concert....when they knew i was dying to have it but had to be careful with my spending money while there. I refused but they insisted and bought it for me with the condition that I pay it forward when I had the chance. I wasn't sure when that would happen but I said ok reluctantly. Fast forward a year. I was at another concert in Chicago. A girl who was only going to see the concert ONCE the whole tour was wanting to buy a Tshirt and a program. She didn't have enough money to get both and get back home (gas money). Okay so I'm far from loaded but I had a 20$ bill tucked away for emergencies. Well...okay I thought, I stood behind her in line and watched her try to decide. Here I stood...had seen the concert once already and knew I'd have a chance to go again. I pulled out the money and sat it on the counter. She had a look of "I couldn't take it" just as I had. I explained to her that I am just passing an act of kindness. The look on her face was enough thanks for me. She gave me a hug and told me she'd never forget me. Ok so this is a larger amount , but the sentiment is the same. We are all in this together...I do hope she accepts the offer. The thought is created out of love and concern for a family member. Some day, she'll be able to pay forward. In little bits, perhaps..but it'll mean the world to whomever when it happens, just as it did when I passed on my act of kindness. I hope she reads this thread and considers it. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I wanted to type out my "pay it forward" story. Someone bought a shirt from Ricky's charity for me at a concert....when they knew i was dying to have it but had to be careful with my spending money while there. I refused but they insisted and bought it for me with the condition that I pay it forward when I had the chance. I wasn't sure when that would happen but I said ok reluctantly. Fast forward a year. I was at another concert in Chicago. A girl who was only going to see the concert ONCE the whole tour was wanting to buy a Tshirt and a program. She didn't have enough money to get both and get back home (gas money). Okay so I'm far from loaded but I had a 20$ bill tucked away for emergencies. Well...okay I thought, I stood behind her in line and watched her try to decide. Here I stood...had seen the concert once already and knew I'd have a chance to go again. I pulled out the money and sat it on the counter. She had a look of "I couldn't take it" just as I had. I explained to her that I am just passing an act of kindness. The look on her face was enough thanks for me. She gave me a hug and told me she'd never forget me. Ok so this is a larger amount , but the sentiment is the same. We are all in this together...I do hope she accepts the offer. The thought is created out of love and concern for a family member. Some day, she'll be able to pay forward. In little bits, perhaps..but it'll mean the world to whomever when it happens, just as it did when I passed on my act of kindness. I hope she reads this thread and considers it. :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


Great story, Denise. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

wow wow wow!!
I'm in - let me know where to send the money Lynn - as soon as Rike has okay'd it. I think the other thing is that she'll need money for deposit and first months rent somewhere she can have N&C with her - once she gets here.
I'd love to go to Korea - but don't you need a Visa? - darn this field work.. I hope this works out!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm absolutely ' in ' but just in case the complications of the limited time frame we're working with... I got a suggestion from a gal who travels all over the world with her little Maltese. ( only one but her suggestion might possibly work) I wrote her reply to me in the other thread.. Any of you think this idea might be a possibility.

BTW have two messages on there, one about a gals brother maybe helping...( he had worked for United) I haven't heard back yet. 

I do think we have to continue to explore every avenue in case plan "A" doesn't come to fruition.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Everyone, you are all so very sweet! :grouphug: But, I don't think that sending someone over here just to fly back with Sir N is a good idea. First, the flight is horribly long. I mean, HORRIBLY long. Ask Mee. It's not something you want to do and then turn right around and go back. Second, Sir N is 5.5 kilos. I believe that the weight restriction is still 5 kilos MAXIMUM for the dog and kennel together. That's why I was hoping for a United airline flight attendant...I figured they'd have different rules or could get around them. 

I don't think that there is much choice for Sir N. I think he is stuck flying cargo. He HAS done it before. We took a direct flight from Korea to New Jersey when he was about 3 years old. That "direct" flight stopped in Alaska for over five hours. He was fine when I finally got him. I wasn't, but he was. He's quite a bit older now...about to turn 10. But, he's very healthy. I'm trying to focus on that.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Everyone, you are all so very sweet! :grouphug: But, I don't think that sending someone over here just to fly back with Sir N is a good idea. First, the flight is horribly long. I mean, HORRIBLY long. Ask Mee. It's not something you want to do and then turn right around and go back. Second, Sir N is 5.5 kilos. I believe that the weight restriction is still 5 kilos MAXIMUM for the dog and kennel together. That's why I was hoping for a United airline flight attendant...I figured they'd have different rules or could get around them.
> 
> I don't think that there is much choice for Sir N. I think he is stuck flying cargo. He HAS done it before. We took a direct flight from Korea to New Jersey when he was about 3 years old. That "direct" flight stopped in Alaska for over five hours. He was fine when I finally got him. I wasn't, but he was. He's quite a bit older now...about to turn 10. But, he's very healthy. I'm trying to focus on that.[/B]



If you end up flying to New Jersey again, that's where I can help you out. I could pick you up and let you stay with us until you're ready to go home.


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

Count me in! I just want everything to work out for Rike and the pups.

Rita


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

hi I'm Mee 

I posted a reply on the other thread about my travel issues -- unfortaunately I can't leave the U.S. right now :smilie_tischkante: due to my visa issues. My permanate residency application is pending, and if I leave the US while it's pending, that means that I've automatically terminated my intension to get my greencard,

I can't leave the US without my travel permit (Advanced parole) and it takes about 3 months~ 4 months to get a TP approved. it's been 2 months since I've applied for mine, so im hoping i'll be getting it by the end of this month

I am planning to go to korea maybe in the beginning of October to meet my family (i was supposed to go in august~ sep but i couldn't coz i'm still waiting for my TP)

I'll be more than happy to help NC's mom then but I don't think the timing is right, unless any plans change and theres a way that i can help. I might be able to talk to the airline ppl in korea and ask if theres any way to waive Sir N's size restriction tho


also, US citizens don't need a visa to go to korea to travel. I believe you need a visa if you're willing to stay for more than a month but if its just a few weeks visit, u dont need a visa 

i usually visit my family once a year, and yea , its about a 10~ 12 hrs flight one way non-stop from LA. (about 1200 - 1600 dollars round trip depending on season) it can be stressful but its worth it since I get to meet my family


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I wish October were an option for me, but I really can't impose on my friend and her husband longer. I know I've been in their way and I feel horrible about it.

Good news....my dad has managed to get off work, so he will be able to pick me up in Dallas! Possibly not on time, but on the same day anyway! :chili: *whew* Going to be a really long drive for him, especially since he tends to have to drive a lot for work, but it will make things a lot easier. 

I think we have been to every single pet store in Uijeongbu. Could NOT find a carrier for Sir N. They were all either too small or too fragile or too easy to open. So, yesterday, I went back to Dukjeong to our old vet there. He didn't have one either, but he is getting us one from the internet. MUCH bigger than what Sir N needs, but I figure I can put lots of stuff in there with him...like my flannel sheets that I love so much. If he ruins them, oh well. If not, then yay, I have them. I'll make it as soft and cosy as possible. We should be getting it the day after tomorrow, so he'll have a little time to get used to it. Hopefully Little C won't decide SHE likes it and then spend all her time in there and not allow him in. :smilie_tischkante: She has already taken over the carry-on bag I had bought just for him last year. She goes in and stays near the entrance so that she can keep him out. She growls at him if he even LOOKS in that direction. If he is already in, she sees nothing wrong with shoving her way in, clamboring right over him and making herself comfortable. Poor Sir N.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm glad that things are starting to fall into place. I know it'll be a relief when you land in the US with two healthy dogs. We'll all be pulling for you the whole way. 

I am kind of concerned about the whole Korea thing. My daughter's good friend from college just finished her Masters and has been in Korea for a month. She is teaching at an International Baccaulaureate School that is DOD (I'm pretty sure). I hope she'll be OK for the 2 year commitment...


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Is DOD Department of Defense? Sounds like working for the American government rather than for some Korean businessmen. I'd have loved a job like that. I'm sure she's fine.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

But Rike -- we still want to send money to help with the expense of getting Sir N and Little C back to the U.S. Please let us -- it would make each of us feel so much better.

I'm willing to collect the money and get it to you however is best for you. Every little bit help and you never really know what the next emergency might be.

Sir N and Little C are of major concern to us. PLEASE LET US HELP!!!!!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Lacie's Mom and everyone else who is worried/concerned,

:grouphug: I seriously appreciate everyone's willingness to help out financially, but I really feel that there are others who likely need it far more than I do/will. I mean, I was perfectly able to purchase the ticket to go back. I will be able to pay whatever fees they want me to upon check-in to cover the dogs' tickets. (Okay, I may grouse about it, but I can pay it.) 

I have enough to get that apartment and set up utilities. I seriously doubt I'll find a job I love right away, but there is nothing to stop me from working at a job that I don't love so that I have money coming in until I find a job that I will love. My parents did a lot of hunting in the area and found an apartment that they put on hold for me. All I have to do is sign papers and fork over the money. My dad agreed to have it in his name until I have a job so I can put it in my name. It's within 20 minutes walking distance from my parents' house, so I can use their phone/answering machine during job searches so I don't have to get a phone set up until I do have money coming in. I can even borrow my mom's vacuum until I'm ready to buy one of my own. (Though, I'll certainly need to get a cart of some kind to haul it back and forth.) My sister and my brother-in-law (who I have yet to meet) are donating a blender and a toaster (they probably still have two of a lot of things since getting hitched, but they live far away). 

I plan to do without a TV, (who needs TV when there are libraries with books in English?) I certainly don't need a bed or a sofa (years on the floor rather eliminates the desire for them), I won't be getting a microwave (only ever used my Korean one to defrost stuff and make popcorn...just need to plan ahead and take stuff out to defrost naturally and to sneak into my parents' house to make popcorn now and then), I still have my 8 year old laptop...it still works. But, I won't need to have internet set up because my mom would love it if I dropped by every day to check e-mail...she can give me errands to run and things to do! :smrofl: So, I think that I will be able to keep expenses down. Plus, I'm a whole foods freak....and that's the cheapest and healthiest food out there. I'm healthy. I'll have my dogs, will finally have family near me again (that'll be so wonderful!)....really, what more could I possibly need? :biggrin: 

Really, I'm well-off. Sure, it's scary to go back to America. I don't know how things work over there anymore. It's going to be weird and I'll likely get information overload from understanding everything said around me (people, media, etc.). And I may get rather whiney about it at some point. But, I'm going to make this work. Plus, I'll partially get a dream of mine...having a backyard for Sir N and Little C. My mom said that they can visit the backyard any time at all...provided of course that I make sure that Sir N is well-drained first as she has lots of herbs, flowers, and other things she doesn't really want "watered". :smrofl: Though, I do think she intends to measure him to see how high his squirt could possibly go and only eat herbs from above that line. :HistericalSmiley: 

We'll be fine. How could we not be with all the emotional support we get from this site?


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Lacie's Mom and everyone else who is worried/concerned,
> 
> :grouphug: I seriously appreciate everyone's willingness to help out financially, but I really feel that there are others who likely need it far more than I do/will. I mean, I was perfectly able to purchase the ticket to go back. I will be able to pay whatever fees they want me to upon check-in to cover the dogs' tickets. (Okay, I may grouse about it, but I can pay it.)
> 
> ...



Rike ... :smilie_daumenpos: 
I LOVEEEEEEEEEEE your attitude - your a trooper that has a good head on your shoulders.
You are one tough cookie and I commend you for that.
I wish you all the best in making it back to the US safe and sound with your babies.
I hope it's a breeze and you won't run into any problems.
God be with you all the way !!
Please once again - do not hesitate to ask the newly formed almost FAB40 :rockon:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Rike, I am absolutley sure you are going to do well, your postitive attitude will definately get you where ever you want to be, I do admire your courage so very much. :grouphug: 
I wish you well in your journey back home, I pray for yours and Sir N and Little C's safe return home, it sounds like you have everything well under control and once you are back here I just know you are all going to do very well indeed


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Rike, If we could bottle your strength and bravery, we'd be rich!!!! But please let us be a safety net, if you need one.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Rike,

Thank you for your post. Sounds like things are coming together pretty good for you. I'm glad your dad found a place for you and your babies. I know you'll be glad to get settled in your new home and find a job. You have a good attitude and that will take you a long ways. Please do not hesitate to let us know if we can do anything. Where in Oklahoma are you going? I have family in NW Arkansas and NE OK. :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Good for you! Sounds like you have things under control - as much as possible, anyway. We look forward to your return to the US and will anxiously wait for news as it becomes available!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Count me in the Fab40! Even though Rike continues to turn us down I would certainly pony up to help her and the kids........

But Rike, you have the best, most upbeat and practical attitude toward life that I've seen lately. I don't know what happened in Korea but I assure you, you will do just fine here back in the USA. And you know it, too. :aktion033: 

We will all breathe a sigh of relief along with you once you and furbabies are on the ground safely in Dallas.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

It is a wonderful thing having a sounding board as we do here at SM. 

I am glad Rike, you were able vent and be heard.

I must say you have taught us all a lesson..............and I can see there are very nice and caring people here at SM. I feel blessed to of met you all and feel as thought I am a better person for knowing you all, Rike included. :aktion033:


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Good luck on your trip back. Korea is definitely not like it used to be. Seoul is like NYC or Toyko. The lights never seem to turn off and there are people EVERYWHERE ALL THE TIME. Korea is very safe and you don't need vaccinations or visa (unless you are going for an extended stay). I agree it is hard to go there and turn around and come home but in my opinion, I hate being out of my own bed for more than 2 weeks.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Rike -- we're all praying for your safe return to America with Sir N and Little C's safe return as well.

You're amazing and I wish you only the best. But -- should an emergency arise, please let us know -- the Fab 40 is still standing ready and willing.

As soon as you're safely home, please be sure to post. I know that we'll all be sending lots of positive thoughts and energy your way and we'll be worried until we hear that you, Sir N and Little C have arrived safely.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Just in case, I would be happy to help as well. I beleive in the power of Pay it Forward. Always.
Aimee


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

The FAB40 is only now about FAB12 ..

But between us we have about $300 promised so it's there is RIKE ever needs it :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> The FAB40 is only now about FAB12 ..
> 
> But between us we have about $300 promised so it's there is RIKE ever needs it :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


I'll bet the FAB12 would become FAB(more than 12) if Rike lets us know we can help. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I agree that more would join if Rike let us know that she would accept.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't doubt that at all ..
Rike just has to say ok and the floodgates will open !!! :new_shocked:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Rike, I just want to tell you that I love your attitude. Yours is a refreshing message that reminds us all of how fortunate we really are - if we have life's necessities and people (furry and otherwise) to love, then we are very wealthy.

I wish you the best of luck . . . but I don't think you'll need it; you seem to be one of those wonderful people who makes her own luck.


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

Count me in towards the FAB40 (or FAB13 or whatever we're up to now). I know how hard it is to ask for help, and even harder sometimes to accept that help. I've been helped so many times and I really want to pass that along any time I can.

Amy


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Count me in also, I'll be happy to do whatever needs to be done.


----------

